# Avery Finisher or Final Approach S.U.B



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

I am considering on getting a new blind before my trip to Nodak just wondering about any reports about either of the blinds and what you guys prefer to use right now i have a FA Eliminator but i want something more compact

Thanks
Whack'um & Stack'um Boys


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

I ordered one of each from Cabelas and set them up side by side. After a month of trying them I returned the Finisher and kept the SUB. Reason was that the SUB has a MUCH stronger frame and has more room inside. The Finisher packed up faster and into a smaller package which is important if you have to walk in many areas. Other than that I liked the SUB.


----------



## Averydog (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a camo new in box SUB for sale. IF interested send me a PM


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I like my finesher a lot but I really love my groundforce compared to my finisher. I think its the best blind on the market right now unless youhave the room and want the comfort of an eliminator pro guide. I can see much better out of the ground force and it sets up/ puts down much quicker then the finisher.

ground force blinds are the ****.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

No Doubt - Final Approach SUB

My bro and I bought these and love them. There roomy and comfortable. And built tough. Pay the extra money and get the CAMO.

This is really important. It's like 40 bucks more.....what's the difference after at least even 4 years of use.....it's nothing. We've seen our friends with the EXACT same blinds in Field Khaki and they are a lot harder to conceal. Also mud it up.

The SUB also is compacter which is nice. But when it's open.....my friend who is 6'2, and 225 lbs. had no problem laying in it. Make sure that you set up the blind completely though......lol....we didn't set up the leg stands near the head and it made it hard to get in the blinds with boots on.

My friend bought 2 of the Avery Finisher's . One is new and the other is older. They are really BUILT differently......the new ones are built like CRAP. The old ones were much better. The old ones are nice blinds too.....but I wouldn't buy a new one.

A guy on this sight said he recently bought a Final Approach S.U.B. in Field Khaki, and had it shipped to his door for $149 total. That's hard to beat.

Good luck, tell us what you buy.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Final Approach!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Iceman44 (Oct 4, 2006)

I would definetly go with the SUB I to have owned both and where I hunt I an extremly hard on my blinds. The Avery did not hold up and I switched to the SUB and have noe had a regret since. I am 6'4 and have PLENTY of room


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I hunted out of an SUB all weekend and I have been in a Finisher before. The main difference to me was the headrest. The SUB's headrest is dipped down so that the mesh isn't pressed on your face.

The finisher does pack up a little better, but that doesn't matter much when you are driving out with a p/u anyway.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

S.U.B.


----------



## cuppedncommited (Sep 21, 2006)

JUST GOT MY SUB TODAY AND INSTRUCTIONS CALL FOR VELCRO CLOSURES FOR FRAME TO FLOOR INSTALL ONLY NO VELCRO CLOSURES....? NE ONE HAVE SAME ISSUE...AND DOES IT EVEN MATTER CAUSE IT SEEMS TO FUNCTION FINE WITHOUT THEM...?....QUITE ROOMY IN THAR TOO...ME LIKES IT ALREADY SO MINUS THE IMAGINARY VELCRO THE SUB HAS MY VOTE.....
:beer:


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

power hunter all the way the lowest profile blind out their i have 2 of them and love them


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Get the SUB and don't look back. Had the field khaki delivered to my door from Rogers Sporting Goods for $149. Hunted out of a Finisher before that and the SUB is much more solid. Plenty of room and solid.


----------



## bsmarr (Oct 7, 2006)

Can not go wrong with SUB, have one and like it alot.


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

power hunter in field khaki only 119.00 and if you want to be concealed go with that then you don't have to dig your blinds into the ground


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks alot this info really helps


----------



## Tupe (Aug 19, 2005)

Another vote for teh SUB. I own two and like them a lot. First season with them but so far so good.

Tupe


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I've owned Avery Finishers for 3 seasons now and have basically no problems at all(had one screw come loose on the lid hinge),I like them alot. However,if I had to buy new blinds right now and wanted the foldable style,I'd go with the SUBs.They seem better built and of better quality.

Alex


----------

